# Brush Tension



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Mike started this post on his board,but i'm curious about things too,so i thought i'd start a post here for tips.

What are you guys finding to work best on the Mega G's for brush tension.
More brush tension as in stretched or stiffer springs,or less tension with softer brush springs:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm also curious about Hornet's question.

It might be nice if AFX included brushes and springs in their MegaG tune-up kits. Does anyone sell aftermarket brushes and springs for these?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=374225&page=2


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

those are pancake springs
the mega-g springs are more like the tyco\LL springs

I think slottech & wizz would have them


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep, my error. thanx king!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Has anybody stumbled into an easy way to disassemble the later model Mega G's,the ones with the locking tabs holding the motor mags in place
Thank god for governments,and their relentless pursuit to protect us from ourselves
Rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hornet said:


> Has anybody stumbled into an easy way to disassemble the later model Mega G's,the ones with the locking tabs holding the motor mags in place
> Thank god for governments,and their relentless pursuit to protect us from ourselves
> Rick


Well duh...

Without guv'ment oversight you'll surely shoot yer eye out! Then we'd all be Pirates for Halloween....YARRRRRR!

Pretty soon we'll have warning labels on silverware requiring eye protection with a choking hazard chaser.

No intelligent life here, and the Transporter circuits are fused!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,you made my morning Bill:thumbsup:
Giggling Rick,:wave:


----------



## oldschoolracing (Sep 23, 2006)

*bsrt springs and brushes*

I started using bsrt .008 brush springs and silver brushes and seems to be alot better than the stock setup.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Good tip:thumbsup:
Rick


----------

